# the most necessary baby items



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

I am wondering what all you Eco-friendly, money-conscious Moms think are the most absolutely necessary baby items. I don't want to be a mom that buys stuff that we don't really need.

thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

boobs
carseat

Those are the two biggies.









diapers (if you plan to use them... visit the elimination communication forum)
a sling or other carrier

-Angela


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I know lots of moms don't use them, but a stroller was/is very useful for me. I still use my sling, but when I'm trying on clothes or something it's nice to have the stroller.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd have on hand for baby

a car seat
some diapers (I'd do this even if ECing)
some clothes
a blanket for swaddling clean spot ect
a sling

We did find we loved the stroller but I wouldn't necessarly get one right away.

Deanna


----------



## studentmidwifemama (Oct 13, 2008)

Breast
cloth diapers +pail+soap+wet bag
sling
car seat
receiving blankets
thermometer
baby nail clippers


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Agree with pp re the boobs!

Sling(s) - you might want to get two or more different types. I really liked a pouch sling for a newborn, which is also useful for quick hip carries with a toddler. Then you might want a two shouldered sling, like a mei tai or a structured carrier (like Ergo) for longer front/back carries - these will also be useful until your child is 3 or so.

Yes, a stroller isn't essential but handy, depending of course, on your baby's personality, and how much walking you do. If you get groceries on foot, etc, it's good to have instead of carrying your baby and lots of packages home.

Carseat - you will probably want one even if you don't have a car, as it's necessary in friend's cars or cabs.

Some basic clothes, sleep sacks and/or swaddling blankets

Cloth diapers and accessories

Nail clippers, although some parents bite their babies' nails!

If you're out for long walks in the winter, get a bunting bag to keep the baby warm. I was paranoid about making my DD too hot, and I think I underdressed her for most of her first winter.

Most if not all of this stuff you can get 2nd hand. . . except for the boobs of course!


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Sling (I like a pouch sling for a newborn and a ring sling, or MT for when they get older)

Nappies

Bum cream and some moisteriser.

Swaddling wraps (we've got huge muslin ones which are really good!)

Clothes (for our winter babies we had a couple of woollen cardis, a handful of growsuits and bodysuits, plus a couple of pairs of socks and a couple of merino hats.We don't get snow, or really that cold in winter here though.)

I do use our stroller now that DS2 is a little bit older. He's happy in it, and sometimes it's handy to have

Bassinette, because I personally don't feel comfortable sleeping with a newborn and toddler, though if it's just you and your partner in the bed this shouldn't be an issue.

A bag big enough to fit a couple of nappies, a change of clothes, maybe a toy and a carrier.

Oh yeah, and a carseat!

I also like having a change table, but it's not really necessary, I just find it easier.

Blankets

Muslin cloths for burp cloths and smaller ones for wipes / face cloths etc.

Also think baby nail clippers are really handy. Plus a comb and brush and some oil incase of cradle cap. The oil is also nice for massage.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

-Carseat
-Swaddling blankets
-Stroller and/or sling
-Some clothes
-Diapers


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Depends. For me, since I stay home, not much. If you plan to return to work, or will have other people care for your baby, then you may need a bit more. The absolute bare minimum for me would be:

Carseat
Good supportive sling/wrap/carrier
Cloth diapers, wipes, and wool covers (pail and wet bags too)
2 soft cotton blankets for swaddling
6-8 outfits/sleepers/ect

That's it. At least for a few months or so. However, if you could get a few more items...

2-more carriers (I found I likes the sling some times, a short wrap others, a long wrap others. It was nice to have a selection)

Stroller - It's nice to have a place to put my coffee and bags on.

Wool mat/pad/sheepskin They are SO soft and help protect your mattress from diaper leaks.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

i dont think anyone mentioned it but some good nursing bras and possibly some nice breastpads.

and some mamas milk tea

if ec-ing a bblp is nice

a carseat, i would stay away from buckets as they tend to not last you so long for your money.

sling

and since mine tend to teeth early and hard i like an amber necklace and wooden teething toy


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I agree with previously mentioned things.

I do plan to get a bucket seat because my new baby will be born in the winter, and I like the idea of putting her into a warm seat and the putting the whole seat in the car. Otherwise, I'd probably just get a convertible. It is convenient to get a tiny baby latched into the seat in the house, though.

The stroller is nice occasionally but I wouldn't spend a lot of money on one.

I've decided a diaper changing table is a waste of money and space. I'm happy to change on the floor. Some people do like them but it really was just another piece of furniture to find space for IMO. And if the baby rolls around on the floor, there's no distance to fall.

A diaper pail and some wet bags to carry dirty cloth diapers around in.

A basket to store clean and dry diapers in. I didn't bother folding - I just threw them in the basket and pulled them out as I needed them. They looked fine and it makes the chore a lot easier. I guess some moms like the fold them but I always felt rushed.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

My tip is if you coat the baby's bottom with petroleum jelly (I know...) every change, it makes wiping the sticky meconium up much easier that first week.

I loved our monitor, because I was paranoid about naps and such like that.

One thing I learned is that you will probably want to go out anyway after the initial "babymoon" so don't be worried about being on a buy-as-you-go plan if there are shops accessable nearby.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, I've thought about this before and if I could go back in time this is what I would have:

Breastfeeding:
Soft bamboo velour/hemp washable breast pads
Lanolin or Earth Mama Angel Baby nipple cream (lanolin free and awesome, I did use this)
Unbra from Decent Exposures
Organic crossover bras (2) from Gaiam
Some nursing tank tops from Majamas or similar
boppy
Indian or sherpa prefolds for burpies

Diapers, Cloth
Prefolds
Thirties covers
Snappi
Dream Eze
Wet Bag
Wipes, cloth
Spray bottle

Diapers, paper:
Pampers swaddlers OR
Seventh Generation

Gear:

Carseat
small, compact stroller
Maya ring sling
mei tai with buckle waist
Swing (plug in if you can find it)
maybe portable swing for going to friends
Pack/play (if you have dogs/cats/animals) I had 2 dogs so I 'needed' this (playyard/bassinet/changing table all in one)
Baby gates depending on your home layout
**{Really wish I had this} Humanity organic Cosleeping pillow

*Lots of blankets, flannels, prefolds, flats, snugglies*

Later:
High chair or booster seat
twin bed for baby to move into when they are ready
Klean Kanteen sippy cup or Sigg

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

ah! a boppy how could i forget a boppy!

and im not a fan of maya wraps for beginners. id suggest a wrap or a pouch sling for a beginner.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I just had my third son and to be honest there isn't all that much that is required. For me, a car seat, receiving blankets (I found oversized ones from an Etsy seller called kinderhaus that I'm happy with) and a sleeping place. Some little clothes, diapers.

Some of my recent purchases, and probably not so natural parenting purchases include, a car seat positioner and infant car seat winter cover, a Medela hand breast pump. I also used soothie nipple gel pads and soothie pacifiers.

I think that's about it. It's really not that much. I got my nursing bras / tanks at Target because they were inexpensive and I'm small-chested so they work well for me.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

rocking chair or glider.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with all the previous suggestions.
just want to put in another bid for one or more babywearing options (my personal fave was a Mei Tai) this for me was the absolute essential.

Also a big exercise ball for bouncing the baby to sleep on. Worked like a charm for my DD who required LOTS of walking, bouncing and rocking.

If you are a car-free family (Like we are) a light weight stroller that can fold up and be carried on public transport (ours is a Mclaren Volo, got it as a gift). You won't need this until the baby is older, but at some point you're going to stop baby wearing and start using a stroller (for us it was after a year). Also a good quality folding stroller will last a long time. My DD is turning 3 in a month and we use it regularly.

Not essential but really great for winter babies is a babywearing coat. Checkout the babywearing forum or www.thebabywearer.com for the latest news and reviews on all things babywearing.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree that a changing table is nice buy not necessary. What I did was, I scoured the antique stores and found a dresser (which I needed for the baby anyway) with a changing table top. Once they are all out of diapers, it can become just the top of the dresser. I only paid about forty bucks for it, way cheaper than a new dresser or changing table would have been. Just a thought. It saves on the bending over.

Essentials? clothes, blankets,diapers. Carseat of course.

I realize how little I used most of what I had. The crib was just a big, empty space waster for number one and two. By number three it became the place wehre stuffed animals lived. by number four I had thrown it out. We also had way more clothes than needed which creates chaos when trying to find something, we just had too much.

I guess nail clippers and a suction bulb.

Funny you sould ask, I was just thinking about this recently, about how much shorter my "baby needs"list would be if I had another (with the first baby it was so long, I knew nothing back then!) You dont need special baby towels and baby washclothes, they can use the regular ones. I make my own wipes. But you would then have to purchase the container you will use to keep them in (hasto be airtight). I do love my stroller. Didnt much use a baby swing or those bouncer seats. THe stroller though when they are older. Mine spent a lot of time in the sling when little.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Some sort of sling/carrier.

I am not uber-crunchy, but found the carrier to be INDISPENSIBLE. We used them literally from day 1. I had a few (most have been passed on), and I still use one occassionally with my very active toddler (27mos) when we are walking long distances. For a long time, it was the only way she'd nap. Strollers are useless for *us* (DD does NOT like them), but we have a small girl, so, she was easily carried almost ALL the time until about 18mos (she didn't even hit 20lbs until then). At which point, she easily walked most places.

For us, we also found a pack and play to be indispensible, but we had a baby who WOULDN'T cosleep until about 7 mos, so, we could easily move that around from room to room and she had her own "space" near us.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

The only items that were must for me (outside of boobs) were:

baby washcloths and a yogurt container of warm water for cleaning tiny bummys
a good baby carrier (sling, Mei Tai and Baby Trekker were my favourites)
Kuddle Ring nursing pillow (great for tummy time)
Light weight fleece blankets for swaddling
Flannel recieving blankets/flat diapers to catch the spit up
Nursing pads
Baby carseat
Lansinoh both for bums and breasts
diapers, clothes, a good bunting if it's cold

My favourite luxury item was our Kiddopotamus fleece cover thing that was meant to go over a stroller, carseat or carrier. I loved that thing. Versatile and warm with a place for my hands.

The swing was very helpful. One of my kids slept well in the pack and play, but the other completely refused. The basinette was useless.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

i think pps have covered the basics
this was our list of essentials:

diapers/covers/wipes/pail or hamper/liner
carseat
clothes -- especially if you're having a winter babe
blankets
baby-carrier
safe place to put baby while you take a shower/go to the bathroom/fix a snack, etc (for us, this ended up being a bouncy seat, but could be a swing or pack-n-play)
nail clippers
thermometer
lanolin
MAMA!!!

oh, and lots of meals in the freezer

and someone else to do laundry hehe


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I am a minimalist momma! So, here are my suggestions...

From birth...

*boobies (Evenflo glass bottles, as needed)
*nursing bra & nip cream (good for bums, too)
*cloth dipes, covers, wipes and pail
*basic layette (tees, onesies, socks, footed one-pieces, receiving blankets)
*sling
*car seat & seat protector

For a little later...

*convertible crib & basic bedding
*booster seat & bib (we use tempered glass bowls, tiny spoons & regular small glasses)
*a few toys and a lot of books
*more clothes!

Towels, comb, nail clippers, thermometer, gentle cleanser and moisturizer are other essentials that you probably already have on hand. You may already have a great bag that could be used for a diaper bag (add a wet bag and formula dispenser, if necessary). Rent a high quality breast pump, if needed.

We received sooo many things that we never wanted or needed, as gifts. We sold or donated all of it! Fortunately, we spent little $ on these items (seat, swing, bassinet, umbrella stroller, pack n' play, jumperoo, play mat, baby positioners, monitors, bath tub, baby towels, un-comfy clothing, silly toys, etc.).


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
*My tip is if you coat the baby's bottom with petroleum jelly (I know...) every change, it makes wiping the sticky meconium up much easier that first week.*

I loved our monitor, because I was paranoid about naps and such like that.

One thing I learned is that you will probably want to go out anyway after the initial "babymoon" so don't be worried about being on a buy-as-you-go plan if there are shops accessable nearby.

nak

4 this, we used olive oil....worked great!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I would add: a swing. Probably not very crunchy, but it was nice to have in the living room when DS was napping. Later, it was really easy for DH to get him to sleep by putting him in it (DS nurses to sleep, and has trouble falling asleep when I am not around).


----------



## Murihiku (Oct 2, 2008)

Not baby gear exactly, but essential supplies:

Enough books or magazines so that you can have one beside every place you nurse. The bigger your space, the more you'll need.

And just in case you don't have one already, a cordless phone!

We didn't have a car with our first, so we didn't need a car seat straight away, not until he was six months old and we were tired of trying to rent carseats along with cars.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

A baby book. The Baby Book. some reference guide. Yeah, everything is online but sometimes you want to bring the book to the baby or you don't have time to fiddle with your internet connection when you need to know the symptoms of a concussion at 3am.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I think it also depends on your personal circumstances, too.
I work outside the home, so a good breastpump and bottles are a necessity. (My husband is a SAHD and my job pays the bills and has the medical coverage, so I can't just quit) He also want to make sure we have some single-serve packets of formula on hand just in case we run out of breastmilk one day while I'm at work. Walmart is about 500 yards away-meaning, put the baby in the sling and walk over there, guess not too fun with a screaming, hungry kid-and I hope I'm always at least a little ahead with a freezer stash. If you don't WOHM, then a double electric probably is not necessary. If you want to, though, you could get a hand pump and a couple bottles in case you have to or want to go somewhere and leave the baby with daddy or someone.

I think basinettes/cradles are only good for a few weeks before baby outgrows. Get a pack-n-play and use that basinette feature. Then you have a "safe place" to put baby when you are showering or in a position baby can't be wandering around (say, painting the kitchen) or when your baby gets older and gets a new sibling, it makes a great place to play with legos or other teeny-tiny toys--keeps em away from baby.

Other necessities:
-a collection of quick-n-easy throw-together-but-nutritious-and-filling meals.
-flexible routines (a loose plan for your day--don't schedule it down to the second)
-take care of yourself--be sure to eat, drink plenty of water, have some downtime--let daddy take over babycare for 30 minutes or so, shower and get dressed every morning and do your hair and face (even if all you do is pull it in a ponytail and put on moisturizer and a slick of lipgloss)--trust me, you will feel like you've accomplished something big, even if it means waking at 6 am before the baby is up or let daddy dress baby while you shower and dress.
-take care of your home. Your stress level will be a lot lower if you are up on top of the laundry for cloth diapering and not having to search for things when you need them. (trust me, I'd fall behind on laundry and have to go to the store for disposables to tide me over until laundry was done)


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't have a changing table with my first. Couldn't afford it, didn't have room, didn't think it was necessary. Along came number 2 and we were actually in a house and were given one as a gift from my parents. It was great. I could keep everything diaper-related put away and in one spot, could change the baby without bending over a couch or bed and hurting my back and we also used it sometimes for getting him dressed. I still have it and have been using it on my third baby. It has seen better days and will probably need to be replaced before #4 gets here. I never realized how much I would enjoy having one.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Breasts, a really comfortable sling or two, diapers. Water for you!! I was amazed at how thirsty I was for the first couple of months.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
nak

4 this, we used olive oil....worked great!

Hey that's a great tip.


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

What I really use:

Diapers
-GMD prefolds
-Thirsties covers
-Thirsties wipes
-snappis
-kissaluvs diaper lotion potion concentrate (you mix it with witch hazel and put it in a spray bottle--spray it on baby bum and wipe with thirsties wipes--no rash so far!)

Gear
-Arm's Reach mini-cosleeper (we have a very soft mattress and dangerous headboard, plus DH was not comfy with her in our bed for safety reasons until she is older and we resolve the headboard issue)
-pack and play (for day sleeping downstairs--we have two very affectionate dogs and this was an absolute necessity--picked one up secondhand for $5.00 and I see them all the time at thrift stores)
-Kaiser shorn sheepskin for pack and play--safely tanned sheepskin--she really does sleep longer on it!
-one or two nice, knit blankets for naptime
-Changing table--I love having all of our diapering stuff together and organized.

Clothing
*most of the clothing I thrifted over my pregnancy turns out to be completely impractical for easy cloth diapering and comfort. I am in the process of changing over to mainly:
-long sleeve/short sleeve (depending on season) side snap kimono onesies in the next size up (to accomodate cloth diapers)
-babylegs
-a few sweaters
-cotton pilot caps with ties --other regular style hats don't stay on her head!
-sleepsack for nighttime

Carrier
-We fight over who gets to wear our Ergo carrier. SO COMFY. We are currently using it with the infant insert, and it works great. I think it will be even better when we can use it without.

Other thoughts
-I agree with a PP on keeping up with your laundry, esp. if you are doing cloth diapers. I was folding laundry right after our baby's birth because I knew I would feel overwhelmed if I didn't stay on top of it.
-I agree with the same PP that keeping the house clean/organized has been key. So many baby books tell you to forget about the housekeeping when you have a new baby, but I don't think that's helpful advice. Organization is key. not feeling overwhelmed with a dirty house is key. Have DP or other family members help, but make it a priority.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

money set aside - to get what you might need as time went along.

like when you discover your dd has colic and the swing is the only thing that will help ANYONE get some sleep and rest.

i also used that vibrating chair thingy. basically as someone seid somewhere to put teh baby down while you took a shower or had to do something putting the baby down adn not carrying or holding baby. it was a life saver for us for the first maybe 3 months or so. we got all our moneys worth out of it.

OMG - a digital camera that takes decent video. and not necessary but maybe a video camera too.

my dd was born in sept. she didnt really wear any clothes till maybe nov except when going out. seriously 3 outfits would have been enough for her. we got so many clothes (people cant resist getting cute baby clothes) she didnt wear many or wore some maybe once a twice. ouch!!! what a waste.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

For us it's...

Me (for breastfeeding)
car seat
diapers
onesies and sleepers

That's all we truly NEED, but we do also have a bunch of carriers(2 ring slings, 3 pouches, a wrap sling, a beco obi, and a mei tai), a ton of clothes that hardly ever get worn, a bumbo seat, a booster seat for eating at the table, and a co-sleeper. We also used a bouncy seat with Janelle and Kincaid, but not with Travis...it will depend on of baby #4 likes it if they use one or not. Ohh, and we have a stroller, but that is used by our 4 year old autistic son, not the baby for the most part.


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

Boppy Pillow

My LO likes to hang out with us on the bed or couch but is rather independent and, honestly, it's nice not to worry about holding her at times .. like when eatting or scrapbooking or something. And she loves to sit in her Boppy. It's also a great arm pillow for nursing and between the knees pillow while pregnant. It's also good for her tummy time. She likes to sort of sling herself over the side and look all around the room.

I also like having a breast pump so her father can feed it too, which worked out greatly when I had a really high fever and bad migraine. He took her out for a few hours and I got to sleep and we didn't have to worry about feeding since I had pumped. It does require the purchase of bottles too though, but we have glass bottles (-:

Bert's Bees products. They're a little more expensive but they are eco-friendly, animal-friendly products for her. We have the shampoo and lotion and diaper ointment - which we haven't used yet - and they have a lot of other stuff in their baby bee's line.

Hope this helps!


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

cloth diapers, wet bag for travel, big wet bags for dirty diapers
car seat
boobs and nipple cream (I like Green Goop)
sling or wrap and a big coat to wear over them if you live in a cold climate
nail clippers
bulb syringe
blanket big enough to swaddle baby or pre-made swaddle blanket
rocking chair
pillows for nursing
mattress cover for your bed


----------



## Nolamom (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with the pp's who suggest waiting to see if you need some items. The personality of your baby might necessitate or negate some items. DD hated the swing. Cried the moment she went in. We never used it. When DS came along, we got it out and he absolutely loved it. He was colicky for awhile and the swing soothed him. DD loved the stroller. DS won't stay in a stroller. Some items will be dependent upon your babies personal likes and dislikes.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

For me it was: (other than boobs of course)
Nursing pillow (had a bad epidural that messed up my back..holding her was really hard)
Diapers
Some clothing
burp clothes or extra blankets (DD spit up ALOT)
blankets to swaddle with- I just used recieving blankets
nursing pads
Pump (I returned to work at 6weeks pp)
bottles
A loving husband that would get up during the night and get me water/food whatever I needed.. or in the middle of the day for that matter
Someplace to sit the baby when I needed to use the bathroom
A carseat

Things I didn't have that would have been nice:
A carrier of some kind (I didn't even know those exsisted until I started CD when DD was almost a year)
Meals frozen or easy to make meals in the cupboards

I agree with waiting on some things till the baby gets here. DD HATED the swing, wanted to be picked up right away. I had be given two swings (one used, one new) and they sat around until I gave them to someone else. I didn't plan on co-sleeping so I bought a bassinet, DD slept fine but I couldn't sleep with her away from me. It ended up an expensive laundry basket. I found out that I was allergic to Lanolin and I had 3 bottles of it and breastpads treated with it. DD refused to go into a stroller until she was around 15 months old and only certain strollers so the one I had when she was a newborn I ended up giving away. I got some premie clothing since everyone said she was going to be tiny, she was a big baby (8lbs 9ozs) and never fit into them..


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I love my boppy. I use it constantly and it makes my life so much easier.







:


----------



## kbond (Apr 29, 2008)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned that I've found absolutely necessary is a nightlight. We got an LED one that does different colors; I usually start with green and then switch to red when my eyes have adjusted. Co-sleeping and nursing wouldn't work nearly as well w/o the nightlight.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

FOR MAMA:

i just thought i would also add some tips for mama: things that stood out for me

i had a v. unhelpful husband and NO help. so i pretty much had to be self sufficient

1. WATER - tonnes of water. i would advice you to stash tonnes of water bottles where you were going to nurse. in advance. i would always forget to grab water for me and I would be soooo thirsty while nursing.

2. something for ur sanity. whatever. for me it was netflix which i would watch at night - with teh sound off and subtitles on. i swear that saved my sanity.

3. snacks.

i had a high needs colicky baby so i got v. v. v. little time to myself. and i was pretty frazzled the first month to solve any problems - even to just think.

4. add some nursing pads in ur diaper bag. i always forgot to put them on sometimes.

5. food should be somethign that doesnt need a knife to cut.

6. forget nightwear. sweats as nightwear to keep ur upper body warm as u nursed in bed.

7. front open clothes. the first month though i spent most of my time going top free. i mean what's the point.

8. the MOST important. sleeep when baby naps. i didnt do it. and i tell you i set myself up for sleep deprivation. once i trained myself to work on the house when baby slept i couldnt untrain myself. on those rare mornings that i could indeed sleep with dd - i felt soooooooo much rested.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Aside from the boppy, I really found the bouncy seat to be very helfpul. I don't have carpet, and it's always nice to have a safe/warm place to set the baby down. Plus, they can see more interesting things from that position instead of laying flat on the floor and looking at the ceiling.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
boobs
carseat

Those are the two biggies.









diapers (if you plan to use them... visit the elimination communication forum)
a sling or other carrier

-Angela

Yeah what Angela said









Oh, and I like having a little baby bathtub in the beginning. I just don't think washing a baby in the sink is...I dunno squicks me out for some reason! Your call though


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

when thinking about the things I need for baby I tried to find things hat would still b useful after baby was no longer the baby. I used prfolds instead of fitteds because they fit longer fo one and make great towels fo cleaning up messes. I have a diaper bag that is not a diape bag. after 10 yeas it still looks new and i still my favorite go to bag. baskets. seriously.

i needed a pack and play. laying baby on the floor was not an option. the pack and play was nice because it was small enough yet big enough, all the changing supplies would fit in thee as well as a change of clothes a few toys a coulpe blankets and still have room for t baby. it also helped contain that baby when she was a toddler and a dissaster magnet. there is just no good way to clean up a broken glass on the floor with a curious toddler trying to get into it.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Nothing new or original here, just adding my experience.

What we actually used (in no particular order, just what my fever-addled brain remembers first):

Breasts (natch!)
prefolds (I might go with flats if I were to do it again)
wipes
nail clips
carriers! ring sling, mei tai, and *wrap* (DP wants me to say he reeeeeally recommends a wrap for newborns)
carseat (for the car)
potty bowls (we EC -- highly recommend it)
blankets (we don't call him Naked Baby for no reason)
bouncy seat, used about 2 minutes a day
fleece pad for him sleeping on (we used poly fleece because we had it; I would have preferred wool)

Things I reeeeeeally wish I'd had in the beginning:

water wrap or water sling
nursing tanks

We did use clothes, when we were going out (including wool pants for over the diapers), but at home, that's all I can think of that we actually used more than once (like the bathtub -- a gift).


----------



## kbond (Apr 29, 2008)

What's a water wrap/sling? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

What I've found useful:

Avent nipple shells - When you've got sore nips, wearing clothing can be hell. We've lovingly dubbed these my "Swedish Nipple Armor" after an episode of 3rd Rock From the Sun)

A couple nursing bras and cloth nursing pads. Nursing tanks are great when you need to go out. Layer under t-shirts to make NIP easier.

A Boppy and/or Brest Friend nursing pillow - I used both...it beat having to prop myself up with 6 pillows every time I needed to nurse. I got both second hand.

Baby socks of mittens - for those times when you can't manage to clip the baby's nails....it sucks when they claw your breast while nursing or scratch themselves in the face.

Baby nail clippers - my DD's nails grow like mad!

Prefolds and covers. Also some Snappies. - you can get fitteds or pocket diapers AFTER you have baby's measurements/weight. DD has TINY thighs so most diapers don't fit her well....at least with prefolds I can just Snappy them on good and tight.

A ring sling - MOST WONDERFUL THING EVER! She falls asleep so fast in this thing! Also useful for nursing while up and about. I made mine. A few dollars to order some rings online and then $9 worth of fabric I got on sale.

Carseat

Pack N' Play - using the bassinet feature it's a good place to lay her when I HAVE to set her down. I have something to set her down in for each part of the apartment so I'm not running back and forth like a mad woman. Also useful when traveling.

Receiving blankets and something to wipe spit up with.

Changing table - great place to change the baby AND store all the various junk you have to have. I got one for $25 at Goodwill and it was in great shape!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Breasts

diapers (we mainly use just prefolds and covers ... have used same dipes for two kids and they are still going strong!) Some sposies were nice to have in the beginning when they poop and pee constantly.... but I would also look into ec.

Sling (I like the pouch for little babies I have a fleece one that is nice for winter. Also a mei tai or wrap so you have a couple options. Wraps are cheap and easy to diy even with no sewing!)

A couple blankets

Car seat

6 outfits.. simple jammie types with button crotch.. I didn't like the zip ones in the winter cause it would wake the babe up from the cold if he needed changing in the night.

natural soap for baby

Bath cushion/tub... we liked this one

baby hats especially for winter.. also snow suit, warm booties

coconut oil to use as lotion for babes dry skin

chair that clips on table rather than high chair

diaper bag
_Don't_ buy a bunch of two piece big-kid looking clothes for a little babe. Cute, but VERY impractical


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbond* 
What's a water wrap/sling? I've never heard of that before.

Water wrap

There are slings and pouches and even mei tais made out of similar materials, so you can go in water with baby. I wanted it for showering with the wee one when he spit up all over me, or in my hair...


----------



## jennert (Oct 22, 2008)

we got three baby bathtubs. we used one once. Mr. Pants screamed whenever we bathed him in the tub. but...if we took him into the shower with us, he was the happiest baby ever! it was horrible when we visited my MIL who doesn't have a shower at her house. he sounded like we were killing him in the bathtub.

so much of what is "necessary" depends on your baby and your parenting style, which isn't a concretely helpful answer!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

boobs
diapers
ring sling
clothes for baby
car seat

Everything else is a bonus for us


----------

